# Revving, in gear?



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Very sorry for the noob question guys... I've been looking at nice GTR exhaust sounds on Youtube and I notice in some of them the GTRs were revving while moving (albeit slowly).

Now on a manual car I would just depress clutch while doing that but how do you do it in the GTR? I would guess you switch to "N", rev for the camera then switch back to "D"? Won't this damage the transmission?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Is it constant revving or are they just downshifting?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> Is it constant revving or are they just downshifting?


Don't think it's a downshift as it was in traffic near central london. Then looking at it again maybe he just timed shifting from D to N, rev then N to D again perfectly.

Another curious question is what happens if you press and hold both the paddle shifters? Always wondered what it does but no balls to try it


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

This is the one of the vid I was watching. Guy in GTR guy seemed to be in gear and revving at same time - mimicking what is possible in a manual car by depressing clutch.

GUYS GONE INSANE - extreme revs, full throttle - Eisenmann M3 (X3), M5 F10; staight pipe GTR (2012) - YouTube


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I tried it a few times last year and works. Put from D>N rev it and when the revs are back to idle put N>D.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

enshiu said:


> I tried it a few times last year and works. Put from D>N rev it and when the revs are back to idle put N>D.


Ah cool... I sometimes get requests from people to rev it when I'm sat in traffic but I don't want to break gearbox so normally politely refuse. They must think I'm a snobby person or something...


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Only twats would risk reving like that and then putting it into D dont try it its not worth finding out if it damages the box and anyway the 35 doesnt need to shout "hear i am" the car is silent but deadly


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Takamo said:


> Only twats would risk reving like that and then putting it into D dont try it its not worth finding out if it damages the box and anyway the 35 doesnt need to shout "hear i am" the car is silent but deadly


That is why I have said N>D back in IDLE only.

It will not damage anything as you are just disengage>engage the clutch just don't rev it if you don't want to do it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

enshiu said:


> That is why I have said N>D back in IDLE only.
> 
> It will not damage anything as you are just disengage>engage the clutch just don't rev it if you don't want to do it.


yeah but going from N>D or D>N whilst the car is rolling doesnt sound like it would be safe to do like the plonka in the youtube clip was doing in the thread not worth the risk 10k job if it knackers up:chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Takamo said:


> yeah but going from N>D or D>N whilst the car is rolling doesnt sound like it would be safe to do like the plonka in the youtube clip was doing in the thread not worth the risk 10k job if it knackers up:chuckle:


I do it every time when I am at the lights put D>N then N>D when it turns green.

Clutches are 10K job?? You must be ....... your mind saying that.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

enshiu said:


> I do it every time when I am at the lights put D>N then N>D when it turns green.
> 
> Clutches are 10K job?? You must be ....... your mind saying that.


I do the same.

Even when rolling you can pop the GT-R into and out of Drive. No problem.

Unless you are a complete tool and are revving the engine when popping it back into D there is nothing to worry about.
It's got to be revving at about 1000rpm when you put it in anyway, unless people have found a way to disable the inhibitor switch and start it in gear.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

enshiu said:


> I do it every time when I am at the lights put D>N then N>D when it turns green.
> 
> Clutches are 10K job?? You must be ....... your mind saying that.


the gearbox including Labour is around 10k:bawling: so im not out of my mind and its not the clutches yourl knacker its the boxs lay shaft and gearing, dont forget its electronic not mechanical like the older gtrs, anway its your car and if you want to rev then rev away i know what i would do:thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I do the same.
> 
> Even when rolling you can pop the GT-R into and out of Drive. No problem.
> 
> ...


You are right. Every time I put N>D D>N only when engine is in idle. I let my car roll out before the lights. Gearbox rebuild is not 10K. Only when you do all the parts (1000hp gearbox) and got no stealer doing it. It will only wear the clutch and nothing else.

This gearbox is not glass or anything like plastic. Many break because of abuse and not putting N>D D>N on idle.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

enshiu said:


> You are right. Every time I put N>D D>N only when engine is in idle. I let my car roll out before the lights. Gearbox rebuild is not 10K. Only when you do all the parts (1000hp gearbox) and got no stealer doing it. It will only wear the clutch and nothing else.
> 
> This gearbox is not glass or anything like plastic. Many break because of abuse and not putting N>D D>N on idle.


Rev away brrrrrm brrrrrm:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Obviously dont want to break anything but gotta have a bit of fun, and revs are fun  - especially where the sound reverbs (city streets, tunnels and underpasses) 
Heard an awesome sounding gtr on arab plates going through belgravia. Whatever exhaust he had on there sounded hard as nails :smokin:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I've noticed if you are rolling when going from N To D the box will drop into 2nd rather than 1st. So the software is capable of selecting a sensible position if you want to mess about selecting N when rolling.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

mickv said:


> I've noticed if you are rolling when going from N To D the box will drop into 2nd rather than 1st. So the software is capable of selecting a sensible position if you want to mess about selecting N when rolling.


I did wonder, but didn't want to test it.

It would have been rather daft if you could knock the car out of gear accidentally and putting it back in at more than walking pace lunched the gearbox.

The ability to auto select the right gear would explain why the car lets you do it, rather than making you stop before putting it back into D.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I did wonder, but didn't want to test it.
> 
> It would have been rather daft if you could knock the car out of gear accidentally and putting it back in at more than walking pace lunched the gearbox.
> 
> The ability to auto select the right gear would explain why the car lets you do it, rather than making you stop before putting it back into D.


It does, when you do D>N at 60 mph and N>D it will go back to 6th gear and not 1st.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

enshiu said:


> It does, when you do D>N at 60 mph and N>D it will go back to 6th gear and not 1st.


Ah... this is interesting and reassuring to know. I usually drive manuals and this is my first dual clutch automated manual so all this is very interesting.

I usually either just leave it in full auto or use the paddle shifters to change gear myself but sometimes tempted to rev it a little just to hear the noise reverb off tunnels...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> Ah... this is interesting and reassuring to know. I usually drive manuals and this is my first dual clutch automated manual so all this is very interesting.
> 
> I usually either just leave it in full auto or use the paddle shifters to change gear myself but sometimes tempted to rev it a little just to hear the noise reverb off tunnels...


I use the the M mode/paddle shifter the whole day.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

enshiu said:


> I use the the M mode/paddle shifter the whole day.


Well mostly the commute's been in heavy traffic lately (that or 30mph limits) so I just stick it in full auto and chillax 

p/s: Why can't the dealership provide 2012 software upgrade for free  AFAIK it's just purely software? All the hardware remains largely the same?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> Well mostly the commute's been in heavy traffic lately (that or 30mph limits) so I just stick it in full auto and chillax
> 
> p/s: Why can't the dealership provide 2012 software upgrade for free  AFAIK it's just purely software? All the hardware remains largely the same?


They did some small changes on the MY11+ gearbox e.g. look on US forums.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

"its electronic not mechanical like the older gtrs"

So does that mean a 2009 GTR is mechanical not electronic ?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

No - I think he meant R34,33,32 etc as aginst R35.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

spiceykam said:


> "its electronic not mechanical like the older gtrs"
> 
> So does that mean a 2009 GTR is mechanical not electronic ?


It's a dual clutch that means half auto half mechanical. 

The shifting is auto but, the gearbox is half/half. It has both sides inside the gearbox.


----------

